# Baltazar Paris Identification



## domzky (Feb 6, 2013)

Hello,

can you please help me to identify this watch.

Thank you


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

Sorry, not from those photos :blind:


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Google on "mikrolisk" and see if Andreas has pictures of your movement on his website. :yes


----------



## domzky (Feb 6, 2013)




----------



## harryblakes7 (Oct 1, 2010)

The pictures need to be much bigger please..........


----------

